# Can't Wait...So Impatient



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going to be getting my female betta this coming week probably around wednesday or so. My male is in his tank and he thinks he owns that tank. But not for long. I'm gonna place my female in there and I think he is going to go crazy over her. I've got frogbit, amazon swords, pvc tubing, half styrafoam cups, dual sponge filter, heater, indian almond leaf, and a glass vase for the female. I can't wait until I get babies. Anyways, here are some pics of the male and female. Plus my tank setup! Wish me luck, this is my first time spawning!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

not to sound mean but have you thought this through?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes, what do you mean? ive been researching a month now and i feel im ready. i waited until next week to get my female just to make sure i got all the research done and the tank fully set up. what do you think is wrong that you said that, or did you just say that because you thought i just jumped into this yesterday?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What are you goals with this pair?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

my goals is

1.first time spawning
2.i think it will be very fun to watch and educational
3.i want to put them in my other bowls, the females that is
4.i want to make some money from selling the offspring (i know it wont be much)
5.as long as i break even from all the stuff i bought, or come even half of breaking even i will be happy
6.and i will try to keep the most fry alive, i know its my first time, but i hope to have at least 40-50 fry alive and well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your breeding tank looks pretty good to me. What foods are you going to feed the fry? Good luck with everything.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Honestly, one month of research isn't a lot. Breeding bettas takes a lot of time, money, and commitment. A few concerns are:

Do you have a place to put 40+ bettas?
What if they don't sell? Would you keep them?
If there are deformities, would you be willing to cull?

Also, keep in mind that spawning is very stressful for both bettas, and the first week in her new home is really not the best time for a female to spawn.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like your tank set up is decent, though I hope you know it's probably a good idea to wait a few weeks after you recieve the female before you start the 2 week conditioning of the pair. The reason why you might want to wait is because it is a good idea to be sure your female is healthy before you begin even the conditioning process.

If you expect to break even with everything, sorry to disappoint, but it is possible you won't. you're breeding a vt to a ct, which'll create combtails. combtails IMO look like vts with tail bitting issues, so you can't expect much for the fry, and it's possible you won't even get 40-50 fry... there are a lot of breeders out there who end up having to give away even quality fry or selling them for a fraction of the parent's price, so even if you got like 20 fry and managed to sell all of them, it's possible you'd only be able to sell them for about 2 or 3 dollars most.

However, apart from that, yes it'll probably be an awesome experience for you and rather fun as you go about it. Best of luck with your spawn


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah thanks for the posts, i figured i wouldnt get close to what i paid, but it really wasnt that much and i paid it just for the learning experience. what would be the best breed to mix with a veiltale? another veiltale? i see some bettas on aquabid for like 14 plus 15 shipping and they sell, but i am sure those people know what theyre doing a bit better i dont know. as for the fry food, im gonna feed them infusia the first week, then put my baby brine shrimp auto hatcher in there, and then use freeze dried bloodworms and crushed betta pellets. ive researched it all, dont worry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, we have plenty of good breeders here who can give you some good advice if you need it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just make sure you have a place to put all the bettas, and please pleeease wait at least a few weeks before breeding your female.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah ive been asking tons of questions, and i think theyve all been very helpful with me deciding. i thought crowntails and veilteils would be fine for breeding. i really like the mustard gas, but i know you need a male halfmoon. i wanted to just breed this betta i got because i had him and didnt want to buy another male. the crowntail was cheap and she is really pretty and similar in color. i think it will be fine, thank you!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am going to wait to put in the female, even though it will eat me away inside, i know it's best, don't worry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> i am going to wait to put in the female, even though it will eat me away inside, i know it's best, don't worry.


lol. I know it's hard to wait but like you said, it's for the best.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> yeah thanks for the posts, i figured i wouldnt get close to what i paid, but it really wasnt that much and i paid it just for the learning experience. what would be the best breed to mix with a veiltale?  another veiltale? i see some bettas on aquabid for like 14 plus 15 shipping and they sell, but i am sure those people know what theyre doing a bit better i dont know. as for the fry food, im gonna feed them infusia the first week, then put my baby brine shrimp auto hatcher in there, and then use freeze dried bloodworms and crushed betta pellets. ive researched it all, dont worry.


Well...I've been lurking Aquabid for a while..and I hardly see any bettas in the veiltail section...just one guy selling a betta starter home with supplies you can buy at petsmart, and one guy about two months ago selling 50(?) veiltails in one go, and each individual male averaged to be about $2. If you're going to breed, I would suggest getting a different male. :-D


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

IMO,you might want to rethink your feeding plans. The BBS is good, however you might want to have several different other live food cultures so you know your fry are getting all the nutrients they need to grow healthy and big quickly. Freeze dried bloodworms and pellets might, though probably won't, be accepted at a young age.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JKfish is right, they shouldn't feed on protein alone.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

what else do you suggest? i meant after about a month when they are like an inch, i can feed them crushed pellets and cut up dried bloodworms. what else do you suggest i get? i hear feed them off your live plants for the first week, baby brine shrimp until the males are fighting each other, then your normal adult food crushed up...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

oh, well around a month is fine for dry foods. I was under the assumption you meant younger. As for other foods, there's vinegar eels, microworms, etc. Have you checked out 1F2F's thread about different sorts of foods? Also, if you want/need to buy microworms and vinegar eels, I think Mr.Vampire sells them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah aquabid has a bunch of those for sale for pretty cheap, i just thought i was fine with baby brine shrimp. and yes i saw that thread on the feeding. this is what MrVampire posted on that thread:

I've fed BBS the entire time. Never had a problem.

so yeah, i think i got my plan all good and down, thanks for the help though!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Most first time experiences wouldn't be too successful. So don't get your hopes too high on breaking even specially when breeding VT and even worse VT x CT (not favored). You should try breeding at least one tail type.

Infusoria, IMO, only works well in a natural setting. Clean bare tank new water might not do that well. So you should consider adding other first food such as egg yolk, BBS, etc in the first week. 

Good luck.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you indjo. yes i figured i wouldn't be too successful being my first time. just like with anything else, practice makes perfect. i can't imagine this being as hard as playing guitar is it? ive been playing on and off for like 7 years now and im still horrible. but recently i began practicing like every other day for like 5 hours and i seem to be getting much much better. thank you! what male do you guys suggest i use to breed with her? another crowntail?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If your set on breeding your CT female, I'd say get another CT male. I would not suggest mixing CT to anything (specially the first time) because you have to know what to look for/how to select for the following generation. VT can actually be mixed with HM. But as a first attempt I'd suggest that you stick to one tail type. Later, when more experienced, you can try mixing them. ..... by that time, you would probably not want to mix.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

its hard to find a veiltail female...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Call your LFS and see when their next shipment of betta fish is. I know petco and petsmart both have vt girls, so if you get there the day the shipment comes in you might find a youngish probably more healthy girl who would compliment the coloration of your male, and you'd also have more girls to chose from.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah, i already ordered from this guy and was on his butt forever, i owe it to him to get this female. he was even kind enough to change my crowntail to a halfmoon female. hes a very nice guy, his name is elmo8081 or something like that on aquabid, he has very nice looking fish.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Breeding and raising bettas certainly requires patience. If you don't have patience, you develop it quickly or quit the hobby.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes i am developing patience, trust me. its the hardest hting for me to do, but i am getting there. having to condition the female is gonna be the hardest part. its gonna take the last of my energy to not put her in her vase to let the male see her....grr!


----------

